

Show HN: Embeddable Visitor Maps  - IceyEC
http://maps.chrismacnaughton.com/

======
radio4fan
Doesn't seem to work for me. Just shows one marker on each of the maps (none
of which are in the same continent as my location).

Won't chrismacnaughton.com fall foul of GMaps usage limits?

Like the idea though...

~~~
IceyEC
I fixed the problem; If I manage to have something like 10k Google Maps
requests in a day I'll run into issues with their API but this is all through
their official javascript api

